# DVD --->  SD-612S  Traiber



## Bleem (12. September 2003)

Mein DVD - SD-612s (vermitlich von Samsung) 
kann keine DVD´s lesen...
Im Windows zeigt er mir an das er einen Standart CD-ROm TReiber benutzt...
Finde aber keinen Treiber für dieses DVD !
Benütze Win2000 Server Editon...

bitte um hilfe ! danke !


----------

